# House for sale in Vermont includes seven jail cells



## Robert59 (Jan 5, 2021)

A home for sale in Vermont is garnering attention online for an unusual feature -- seven jail cells in what was formerly a county jail.

The home in Guildhall, listed for sale on Realtor.com, served as the jailer's residence before it ceased operations as the Essex County Jail in 1969.

https://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2020/1...mont-includes-seven-jail-cells/9331609364552/


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 6, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> A home for sale in Vermont is garnering attention online for an unusual feature -- seven jail cells in what was formerly a county jail.
> 
> The home in Guildhall, listed for sale on Realtor.com, served as the jailer's residence before it ceased operations as the Essex County Jail in 1969.
> 
> https://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2020/1...mont-includes-seven-jail-cells/9331609364552/


Hmmm...well, thay could be kind of cool!  Think of the fun themed parties you could have down there. Dinner guests sitting in their own cells, each cell having a different menu. Or if not....lots of storeage space!!!!


----------



## Gaer (Jan 6, 2021)

Sounds perfect for a large family.  When the kids turn 13 years old, you have to lock them in their room and feed them under the door anyway!  hahaha!


----------



## gennie (Jan 6, 2021)

If walls could talk, you'd never be lonely.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 6, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Hmmm...well, thay could be kind of cool!  *Think of the fun themed parties you could have down there.* Dinner guests sitting in their own cells, each cell having a different menu. Or if not....lots of storeage space!!!!


I never thought of you as the kinky type, Kathleen! LMAO!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 6, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I never thought of you as the kinky type, Kathleen! LMAO!


No, you are apparently the kinky one!    I was thinking of Jail House Rock, Folsom Prison Blues, etc type theme DINNER parties!!! Now get your mind out of the gutter, Aunt Marge, and get on with your housework


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 6, 2021)

There were movies made about such houses years ago such as the Texas Chainsaw Massacre and Last House On the Left.  I doubt it is a home I would want to buy.    

Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 6, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> No, you are apparently the kinky one!    I was thinking of Jail House Rock, Folsom Prison Blues, etc type theme DINNER parties!!! Now get your mind out of the gutter, Aunt Marge, and get on with your housework


ROFLMAO!

Thanks for the laugh. Kathleen!


----------



## jujube (Jan 6, 2021)

"You and your wife and the six kids want to come visit?  Great!  We have seven guest rooms waiting for ya!"


----------



## Knight (Jan 6, 2021)

I misread the title it says Vermont not Stillwater in upstate N Y. Looks a lot like the one in Stillwater


----------



## Remy (Jan 10, 2021)

The house in it's self is really nice. But the rest is creepy and It's pending. I see it sold about 2 years ago for 1/2 now. All very strange.


----------

